# Hilfe Windows Service Pack1 vs. Service Pack2



## dreambaser (30. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein sehr großes Problem, mein vorhandenes Netzwerk zu erweitern.

Kurz mal erklärt,

Es sind 4 Rechner, 3 davon haben Windows XP Pro mit SP 2 und der neue Rechner hat Win XP Pro SP1

Irgendwie bekomm ich keine Verbindung zum neuen Rechner zustande. Es ist eigenartig, da ich den Rechner anpingen kann, aber dieser über die Suche nicht gefunden wird.

Kann es sein, das es Versionsprobleme zwischen Service Pack1 und SP 2 gibt ?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


mfg Dream


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2005)

Eigendlich nicht - jedoch gibt es viele Möglichkeiten hier.... z.B. Windows Firewall bei den Sp2 Rechner - sind sie im gleichen Ip-Adressen Bereich? In der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe? Stimmt das Standardgateway? Überprüfe mal diese Einstellungen und dann hören wir uns wieder!


----------



## Azi (20. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht sind die PCs nicht in der selben Arbeitsgruppe (Start/Systemsteuerung/System/Computername oder Arbeitsplatz/Eigenschaften/Computername)?

Edit: Sorry, hab die vorherige Naricht nicht genau gelesen...
Wie lauten die IPs? Die ersten 3 Zahlen müssen immer gleich sein (192.168.100.1 mit 168.100.1.2 geht nicht, 192.168.1.1 mit 192.168.1.2 geht)


----------



## generador (20. Mai 2005)

Die Arbeirsgruppe muss nicht gleich sein
Gib mal im Internet-Explorer ein "\\IP.DES.ANDEREN.RECHNERS
Also z.B. "\\10.10.10.10


----------



## Azi (20. Mai 2005)

Ja, stimmt, man kann auch den Computernamen eingeben. Aber es kann ja sein, das nur in den Netzwerkumgebungen geguckt wurde, wo der Rechner dann nicht auftauchen würde.


----------

